# Hi from Western Washington (USA)



## doubleraven (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been lurking around here for the last month or two, so I figured its probably about time to introduce myself. I'm Dan, and I love cats (who'd of thunk it?  ) I'm 21, live with Hampton and Jinxy (as seen down below). Both are shelter kitties, although I got Jinxy not directly from the shelter (I'll write out her story in the Cat Tails a little later). My user name/handle is something that I acquired through my time as a Boy Scout, and have been using it ever since.

Hampton's a neutered male, around two years old, DSH, mostly grey ,with some subtle stripes, white patches underneath, and a couple very unique, almost peach-colored, striped areas underneath. He's declawed in the front  (he came from the shelter that way, NOT something I would do), and just loves to cuddle and lounge around.

Jinxy's a little different, she is the life of the party, and knows how to get attention. She's somewhere around 8 months old, and is spayed. I was told by the previous owner's that she's a Maine ****. The vet charts say DMH, so I figured probably a Maine **** Mix (not purebred, but I don't know) At meal times, I like to think of her as the feline vacuum cleaner! She loves her wet food, or anything else she can get her mouth on!

In my avatar is Julia (my brother is her human), and she's around the same age as Jinxy.

I've had some questions lingering, so I figure I'll introduce myself, and take it from there!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!  

Julie is beautiful! Hampton is very handsome and it's nice to have a cuddler, but I have soft spot for Maine Coons -- Jinxy is gorgeous!

Cleo is my "Hoover" around food. :roll:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties you got there


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll be by to pick up Junxy a little later on today, k?

Welcome.


----------



## doubleraven (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you all. Its nice to meet you :thumb


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Gorgeous babies, but I have to be partial to Jinxy cause she's an MC. I totally understand your comment about anything she can get her mouth on...Holly loves to chew on *everything*. Must be a MC thing. 

BTW, unless you have registration papers a cat is classified as DSH, DMH or DLH. So she could be purebred but since you don't have papers they won't call her by the breed.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautiful furrys! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Can Jinxy flush the toilet?


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome to the site hehe


----------



## doubleraven (Dec 6, 2007)

hypertweeky said:


> Can Jinxy flush the toilet?


My brother asked me the same thing! I sure wish she could, but the princess doesn't even cover her waste half the time...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Neither does my diva (Cinderella). :roll:


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

:::::::: waves Hi to Dan ::::::::

Tacoma, WA here  Welcome to the Forums ! Your babies are gorgeous !!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Dan! Lots of people from Washington state here.


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

Welcome Welcome Welcome!!!!


----------

